# HI i'm new!



## swetaries1975 (Aug 18, 2009)

I just want to say hello! I am sitting home a little frustrated and thought I would find a website that I could possibly find someone to talk to! I have been married a little over a year. I'm feling sad and frustrated because my husbands work schedule takes priority over us spending time together...i am just frustrated!!


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi! Can you give us a little more info...what type of job does he do, why does he work the hours he does, what would happen if he didn't? Do you work or are you a stay at home?


----------



## danyell80 (Apr 20, 2009)

have u tried talkin to him to tell him it really bothers you?


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

more info would be helpful.

i used to travel a bunch with my job. all over the country and stayed in nice places and got to do nice things, but it was my job. i always felt a little resentment from my wife because of that. i felt like she thought i was a jet setter. fact was i was miserable becaue i was never home, always in airports, renting cars, entertaining clients (AKA ***holes), etc...

i missed alot of my childrens early years. cant get that back. i also think it affected our marriage then. but it did buy a house with a pool, nice cars and things that make life easier. (not saying those things make a relationship work). i was trying to provide what i thought was the best life i could for my family.

point is, be careful when you approach the work subject. there are a myriad of reasons he may be consumed by his job, and alot of them are noble at heart. you just dont want to sound petty when you convey your feelings. it can be tough balancing both relationships and work in these times. be cognicient of that. he does need to find a balance and your feelings are definately important, he may not realize that he isnt meeting those needs.


----------

